# Hive internal monitoring (with sensors)



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Monitoring hive conditions with sensors; either prepackaged commercial systems or homebrew (perhaps Arduino or Pi etc)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?263944-bee-hive-monitoring
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?322852-Hive-Scale-(GPRS-Arduino)-plus-weather-station
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?318858-Temp-sensor-inside-of-a-bee-hive-and-wax-moths
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ide-and-the-Bee-hive-The-tech-behind-the-buzz
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?341728-Broodminder-how-do-you-like-it



.


----------

